# Where to put the Vivarium



## darrena (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking in to keeping a Panther Chameleon and wondered it it would be possible to keep the viv in the conservatory.
Our conservatory does have a thermostatically controlled electric radiator and a heated floor but does get cooler then the rest of the house at night for obvious reason!
Can this be overcome by a thermostatically controlled heat mat? I was looking at an exo terra 45x45x60 for the baby cham to begin with.
All the other places are near radiators etc


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not sure a conservatory is the best idea... it can get quite warm in the summer months and thermo-regulation can be made difficult as a result as the cham won't have anywhere cooler to go if it needs it. If you can overcome that, then perhaps an idea.
With regards to an Exo, I'm sure I've read that chameleons appreciate plenty of ventilation... Flexariums are an excellent choice. 
A person better-acquainted with chams should be along at some point but I hope this has at least helped a little.


----------



## abjsnakes (Sep 30, 2012)

Conservatories tend to get too hot on sunny spring/summer days (especially if you're using glass instead of mesh) and far too cold in the winter. A heat mat is useless for a chameleon as they only heat what is touching them and do not increase air temperature, a ceramic on a thermostat would be better for increasing nighttime temperatures. You really need to find somewhere away from radiators (unless switched off), draughts and direct sunlight through windows. I haven't kept chameleons for a few years, but I always used mesh cages for them, they really need the air flow, I'm not sure an exo terra would be the best idea to be honest.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

abjsnakes said:


> Conservatories tend to get too hot on sunny spring/summer days (especially if you're using glass instead of mesh) and far too cold in the winter. A heat mat is useless for a chameleon as they only heat what is touching them and do not increase air temperature, a ceramic on a thermostat would be better for increasing nighttime temperatures. You really need to find somewhere away from radiators (unless switched off), draughts and direct sunlight through windows. I haven't kept chameleons for a few years, but I always used mesh cages for them, they really need the air flow, I'm not sure an exo terra would be the best idea to be honest.


Articulated much better than me :2thumb:


----------



## abjsnakes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks :blush: I hadn't actually seen your reply, it just takes forever to type anything on my phone. I thought you covered it pretty well : victory:


----------

